# [SOLVED]Gento and radeon 4890

## mipt.shurik

Hi 2 all

I have a lot of garbled defects on screen in KDE like flashing, jumps. In make.conf I set "radeon". 

My kernel is configured with the module support for DRI and PCI-e support.

 -------------------------Update: THIS OLD CONFIGURATIONS FILES. They was got before I get ~amd64. New bottom of the page

make.conf: http://dpaste.com/200535/

drivers: http://dpaste.com/200536/

emerge --info: http://dpaste.com/200537/

uname -a: Linux ms 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #5 SMP Sun May 23 05:12:36 MSD 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux 

Version OpenGL: 1.5. Mesa 7.7.1 

video card: DDR-5 Sapphire ATI RADEON HD4890 

xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/200542/

xorg version: X.Org X Server 1.7.6 

Release Date: 2010-03-17 

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0 

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Build Date: 22 May 2010 02:59:27AM 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

Update: Solution in topic. A lot of thx to DaggyStyle and other who help me;)

sorry for bad english.Last edited by mipt.shurik on Fri Jun 18, 2010 10:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mimi.vx

see : http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

for fully functional OS ati driver is recommended latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8 and mesa-7.8.1

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mimi.vx wrote:*   

> see : http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> for fully functional OS ati driver is recommended latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8 and mesa-7.8.1

 

not quite, one needs latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8, libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git.

----------

## mimi.vx

 *Quote:*   

> not quite, one needs latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8, libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git.

 

why git version? its fully with latest ~amd64 versions .... libdrm-2.4.20 , mesa-7.8.1 amd xf86-video-ati-6.13 ,kernel .. any .33+ ; ,   all in official portage tree

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *mimi.vx wrote:*   

> see : http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> for fully functional OS ati driver is recommended latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8 and mesa-7.8.1

 

I am updating Xorg-server now. Am I need upgrade kernle too?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mimi.vx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   not quite, one needs latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8, libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git. 
> 
> why git version? its fully with latest ~amd64 versions .... libdrm-2.4.20 , mesa-7.8.1 amd xf86-video-ati-6.13 ,kernel .. any .33+ ; ,   all in official portage tree

 

why? check the when libdrm, mesa and xf86-video-ati in portage where published and you will see.

for example using mesa-7.8.1 you have ok 3d acceleration, using latest you have better 3d acceleration and even galiuum3d support.

----------

## mimi.vx

gallium in gentoo officialy with mesa-7.9 , kernel is recommended 2.6.33 or .34

----------

## mimi.vx

 *Quote:*   

> why? check the when libdrm, mesa and xf86-video-ati in portage where published and you will see.
> 
> for example using mesa-7.8.1 you have ok 3d acceleration, using latest you have better 3d acceleration and even galiuum3d support.

 

only small number of users want live ebuild and problems with live tree

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mimi.vx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   why? check the when libdrm, mesa and xf86-video-ati in portage where published and you will see.
> 
> for example using mesa-7.8.1 you have ok 3d acceleration, using latest you have better 3d acceleration and even galiuum3d support. 
> 
> only small number of users want live ebuild and problems with live tree

 

your right on this but wrong on saying that he can get the latest with all what can be found in official portage.

also, mesa 7.8.1 don't have gallium for r6xx.

----------

## mipt.shurik

I upgraded Xorg server to 1.8.1. And now when startx i have: "Could not start kdeinit4. Check your instlation". What I need to do?

More than that. My gcc compiler was crashed all the time when emerge --depclean or auto unmerged is working. I tried to do emerge -n =gcc-4.4.3 but ut don't know could it help me.

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mimi.vx wrote:*   see : http://dev.gentoo.org/~scarabeus/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> for fully functional OS ati driver is recommended latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8 and mesa-7.8.1 
> 
> not quite, one needs latest kernel + radeon-ucode, xorg-1.8, libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git.

 

I have xorg 1.8.1 and kernel 2.6.34. Now I have three questions before I will test result and marked this subject as "SOLVED":

1) for install radeon-ucode, could I must to edit make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon-ucode" or I must something to add else.

2)  "libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git" what does it mean from git?It's in layman overlays or what?

3) and if someone can give me a reference to good howto install compiz-fusion for it I will be very grateful.(Now I have white screen when run compiz-manager with radeon and mesa 7.8.1)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have xorg 1.8.1 and kernel 2.6.34. Now I have three questions before I will test result and marked this subject as "SOLVED":
> 
> 1) for install radeon-ucode, could I must to edit make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon-ucode" or I must something to add else.
> ...

 

nope, just emerge it, it isn't a driver.

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)  "libdrm from git, xf86-video-ati from git and mesa from git" what does it mean from git?It's in layman overlays or what?
> 
> 

 

it means you need to emerge libdrm-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999 and mesa-9999

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) and if someone can give me a reference to good howto install compiz-fusion for it I will be very grateful.(Now I have white screen when 
> 
> run compiz-manager with radeon and mesa 7.8.1)

 

install the versions I've mentioned and try compiz again.

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mipt.shurik wrote:*   
> 
> I have xorg 1.8.1 and kernel 2.6.34. Now I have three questions before I will test result and marked this subject as "SOLVED":
> 
> 1) for install radeon-ucode, could I must to edit make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon-ucode" or I must something to add else.
> ...

 

Big Thx, much better now. But I still have a problem with compiz fusion:  can't run it. When I try compiz-manager it only drop me to kdm. When I try to change in default applications it do same. Possibly it because of it:

1)sahka # glxinfo | grep "renderer string"

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

2)/var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

[  4940.709] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  4940.721] (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[  4940.931] (EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed

[  4941.151] (EE) A4Tech USB Full Speed: failed to initialize for relative axes.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *mipt.shurik wrote:*   
> 
> I have xorg 1.8.1 and kernel 2.6.34. Now I have three questions before I will test result and marked this subject as "SOLVED":
> 
> 1) for install radeon-ucode, could I must to edit make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="radeon-ucode" or I must something to add else.
> ...

 

post the following outputs:

eselect mesa list

eselect opengl list

dmesg

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## cach0rr0

does he also need to add this to xorg.conf? 

```

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Or add himself to the 'video' group? Or is this old information?

(I don't own an ATI card, so I defer to the experts that do on this one)

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> does he also need to add this to xorg.conf? 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "dri"
> ...

 

I already have it:

xorg.conf:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226809/

video group? mm i will try now to add himself.

Add: again and again compiz hate me so much=)... It not works.Last edited by mipt.shurik on Fri Jun 18, 2010 6:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I already have it:
> 
> xorg.conf:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226809/
> ...

 

ah right. the first link to your xorg.conf is expired, so I'm taking shots in the dark here. 

just noticed the bit about being unable to open /dev/dri/whatever, wanted to make sure it wasn't a permissions issue

(for me I have /dev/dri/card0, with root:video, but this is not an ATI card)

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *mipt.shurik wrote:*   
> 
> I already have it:
> 
> xorg.conf:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226809/
> ...

 

mmm under root I have it: ls /dev/d

disk/  dsp    dvd    dvdrw  

So I havn't dri. But I must have it, isn't it?

Update: I add my new configs file:

make.conf http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226812/

xorg.conf:  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226809/

uname -a: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226815/

If someone need something else tell me.

----------

## DaggyStyle

cant help you more without the outputs I've asked for

also that is the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> cant help you more without the outputs I've asked for
> 
> also that is the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode

 

Sorry I didn't notice your comment

here is all you want:

eselect mesa list

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226818/

eselect opengl list

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226819/

dmesg

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226821/

cat /etc/X11/xorg.con

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226822

Update:

Mmm... in kernel modules dri on radeon was disabled(dunno why, I put it on 2 days ago.) No compiz is working but very bad. For example in alt tab i have green screen. Or mb it's a compiz options?

Update: i can't wrtie in console of green screen.

----------

## DaggyStyle

I need the output of dmesg | grep drm and cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM.

also the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (not xorg.con) and the content of /var/log/messages

also, are you using genkernel?

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I need the output of dmesg | grep drm and cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM.
> 
> also the content of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (not xorg.con) and the content of /var/log/messages
> 
> also, are you using genkernel?

 

dmesg | grep drm

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226834/

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DRM

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226835/

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226837/

/var/log/messages

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226839/

 No, I don't use it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

you seem to have a problem with loading of the module (see last line in the dmesg output), you haven't supplied the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode.

in regards to /var/log/messages, that was my bad, I wanted /var/log/Xorg.0.log and on that subject, don't paste copy, your output of /var/log/messages shows that you don't notice outputs, if I was in need of that file's content, your output won't help in one bit...

you need pay more attention to outputs and notice if they are any help at all.

also, you don't need kms intel on, adjust your kernel settings (from within make menuconfig of course!) to match this:

```
CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> you seem to have a problem with loading of the module (see last line in the dmesg output), you haven't supplied the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode.
> 
> in regards to /var/log/messages, that was my bad, I wanted /var/log/Xorg.0.log and on that subject, don't paste copy, your output of /var/log/messages shows that you don't notice outputs, if I was in need of that file's content, your output won't help in one bit...
> 
> you need pay more attention to outputs and notice if they are any help at all.
> ...

 

Here is  /var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226851/

Disabling this modules now...

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   you seem to have a problem with loading of the module (see last line in the dmesg output), you haven't supplied the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode.
> 
> in regards to /var/log/messages, that was my bad, I wanted /var/log/Xorg.0.log and on that subject, don't paste copy, your output of /var/log/messages shows that you don't notice outputs, if I was in need of that file's content, your output won't help in one bit...
> 
> you need pay more attention to outputs and notice if they are any help at all.
> ...

 

you really don't pay attention to what I write don't you....

this is what you've posted in the link:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
> ...

 

how this suppose to help me help you?

that is the almost exact output that you've posted for /var/log/messages....

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mipt.shurik wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   you seem to have a problem with loading of the module (see last line in the dmesg output), you haven't supplied the output of emerge -ptv mesa xf86-video-ati libdrm radeon-ucode.
> 
> in regards to /var/log/messages, that was my bad, I wanted /var/log/Xorg.0.log and on that subject, don't paste copy, your output of /var/log/messages shows that you don't notice outputs, if I was in need of that file's content, your output won't help in one bit...
> 
> you need pay more attention to outputs and notice if they are any help at all.
> ...

 

mmm sorry, dunno what is it was. Here all correct: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226864/

cat /var/log/messages

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/226865/

----------

## DaggyStyle

so it is solved or not?

btw, the ext2 error doesn't sees right on my behalf... you should really check it.

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> so it is solved or not?
> 
> btw, the ext2 error doesn't sees right on my behalf... you should really check it.

 

Problem that i describe in subj seem solved, but i still have a little problems:  l before kdm is starting my monitor is out and it write: "No signal" and few seconds later it works again. One more problem is references with compiz in my opinion.

Btw how can I check your assumption?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   so it is solved or not?
> 
> btw, the ext2 error doesn't sees right on my behalf... you should really check it. 
> 
> Problem that i describe in subj seem solved, but i still have a little problems:  l before kdm is starting my monitor is out and it write: "No signal" and few seconds later it works again. One more probleym is references with compiz in my opinion.
> ...

 

well, if you use kde4 then use kwin's effects they are pretty much the same. the no signal part is ok imho if it works after that.

about the file system, run check, google it for more info

----------

## mipt.shurik

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mipt.shurik wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   so it is solved or not?
> 
> btw, the ext2 error doesn't sees right on my behalf... you should really check it. 
> 
> Problem that i describe in subj seem solved, but i still have a little problems:  l before kdm is starting my monitor is out and it write: "No signal" and few seconds later it works again. One more probleym is references with compiz in my opinion.
> ...

 

About file system: all ok, just have windows 7 for sister on same disk. And it's not mount, but i don't need it now.) Yes, i can use kwin, but compiz in my opinion better)

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mipt.shurik wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *mipt.shurik wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   so it is solved or not?
> 
> btw, the ext2 error doesn't sees right on my behalf... you should really check it. 
> 
> Problem that i describe in subj seem solved, but i still have a little problems:  l before kdm is starting my monitor is out and it write: "No signal" and few seconds later it works again. One more probleym is references with compiz in my opinion.
> ...

 

not sure how it is better but maybe try to look for compiz related logs.

----------

## Coin Coin

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> it means you need to emerge libdrm-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999 and mesa-9999

 

I can't find those package, where can I find them?

```
emerge -av =mesa-9999

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-libs/mesa-9999".
```

----------

